# Confusing Grooming



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

One of my does was just grooming her sister and it didn't seem like she'd been trying to assert dominance. Her sister was squeaking every few seconds but lying still and wasn't tense. Could the doe be exhibiting early signs of barbering, nipping or something else?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

sounds like just working out the pecking order, some does just squeak really easily if another mouse looks at them. Just keep an eye out for hair loss


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Haha, okay, thank you.


----------

